# Kicker PXI50.2



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone using or have used it? Looks like a legit little amp, with a legit remote. I ran a bunch of Kicker stuff in my truck back when, so I have no question about quality, just wondering if anyones running this and what their thoughts are.

http://www.kicker.com/pxi502


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

No one?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have a couple buddies that have one of these and they are decent amps. They mainly bought them for the controller that comes with them which works well and is VERY convenient to use without having to get your phone or Ipod out all the time. All of them say they wish the amp was a little bigger though. But I can say they will take a beating, I've seen it myself.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's one +1 for me. I don't need it super loud, if I want it louder I'll pick up a 100.2 as I plan to run only two 6.5" speakers. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Thinking about incorporating stereo into storage case on rear rack. Thoughts on this?


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Kicker has gone downhill since they sold out and went to unliscenced dealers- meaning anyone can sell it now, not just dealers- some is ok some is just cheap for a reason. I don't reccomend kicker anymore unless its the upper lvls. All I can say pushing 2 speakers with that amp would be ok, but I can't attest how the amp will hold up to heat, cool, water, and shock vibration.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Already ordered this amp and two marine 6.5s. Alot of guys use this exact set up on their jet skis. After some lurking on SeaDoo forum, most seem to be pretty happy with the set up. Hopefully I have some decent luck with it. I think if it can take an *** kicking on the water with the vibration and what not a ski puts out, I should be ok. 

For boxes, I found a set of the composite ProBox enclosures. I'm hoping I'll have enough room to put the amp into one of the enclosures, If not I already have a "enclosed cradle" in my mind to mount under the front plastic.


----------

